# How to hold the leadrope.... danger free !



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

OK, I have seen lots of people hold the lead rope in a loop.







see her left hand?
That can be a dangerous way to hold it. Imagine you were holding her horse and the lead rope was like that. Your horse suddenly got scared and turned away quickly and started walking or trotting away. What is the lead rope going to do? Well, because you might have been holding it in a loop, when the horse walks away - the loop will tighten around your fingers. If he's trotting or loping, it'll tighten around your fingers and bad things can happen.

So in my opinion - holding it like this is safer:








I call it the figure 8 style, because the way the rope is held, it looks like a figure eight. (this was the best photo I could find..)
This is safer, because when the horse would become scared and move away pretty fast, then instead of your fingers getting mushed together, then you have all this extra rope to try and get your horse to come back to you - and you can still do it because your hand isn't mashed up between the rope, or worse.
I tried to find a video, but there wasn't any. 
This is just thought, no judging and no saying "holding the rope in a loop is wrong," because I am not trying to say that. Just concerning a little bit more safety. Better safe than sorry! haha!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

According to the AQHA rulebook,

"The excess lead should never be tightly coiled, rolled or folded."

I'm just pointing out you'll get points off if you show that way. I've never seen anyone hurt their fingers by getting caught in the lead before either...


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, when (and if) my horse does do that, I'll just be glad my hand was safe.
I do see your point though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Holding the lead rope looped back and forth , not coiled in circles, is Horsemanship 101; one of the very first things a person should learn.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Holding a loop of rope IS dangerous. If horse bolts it will cinch that loop on your hand and if they decide to keep running, you're going with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

My friend had his 16+hh gelding spook when he had the lead wrapped in a circle like the OP first post.... He had to have his bones reattached to his hand via pins The skin was left attached though. ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

ouch! see my horse never spooks, but when, and if, he does I'm gonna keep my hand and stay in place. Gosh, that would sure be bad - and painful!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

You have a "large" loop for showmanship, which is in the rules for just about every stock horse organization. 

The folding back and forth is really only used and required in Special Olympics/Challenged Rider shows here.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Feel free to loop your rope  no one handling our horses ever will. We are special though lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Regardless of what the show rules are, anyone who's been around horses for more than 5 minutes should know to never hold a lead in loops for just that reason.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I know for a fact u should never loop the lead around ur hand unless of course u don't like ur hand  I was walking a dead broke NOT hot barrel horse out of pasture to feed and something spooked him he bolted now how do u think if my hand would have been looped in lead rope wouldn't have fingers or worse!! I yell at my 8 yr old if I even see her trying to loop it.. Any one that handles my horses know better!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you guys think they are like tightly wrapped or something? It is one big loop, or two if it's a short kid. 

There are so many dangerous things posted on this forum, I am simply amazed that how you hold a shank for showmanship is being called dangerous.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

It's called common sense!! 1 loop 2 loops don't matter what happens if the horse spooks or anything u don't think the lead rope is gonna tighten? They can DQ my daughter her hand is more important then any amount of $ or award.. I'm sorry u hold it like that ur just asking for trouble!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

You have two hands on the lead and a chain under his jaw. You can also drop the loop really quickly and still have hold of the shank.

Oh, you can also make sure your horse is really freaking broke.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't care how broke ur horse is anything can happen!!! We don't use stud chains not even on a stud!! If that horse wants to bolt u ain't gonna have time to drop it.. o ya do u have pics of u holding ur horse like how u say they should be? Jw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is a video, so you can get an idea of what we expect out of a well-trained showmanship horse. 






The one pictured in the original post is not a good example. A) her lead is held incorrectly and b) she's stepping to her horse and he's not doing a thing.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I have had plenty of times to drop my excess lead. It takes a fraction of a second to unclasp your hand.

I hold two long loops in my opposite hand. Even working with my unruly yearling, the slack slides through my hand. The only problem I have is remembering to wear my gloves when I train hard stuff... 

So if "anything can happen", I expect you wear a helmet when you're doing showmanship as well?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The photo shows someone holding the line in small loops, not large ones. That would be needlessly dangerous. I suppose large loops might not be as dangerous. But , to form a habit of rope handling, it's best, IMO, to instill a rule and try to train yourself to fold the rope, not coil it.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

It's been stated that small loops is not appropriate for showmanship and that it should be one loop multiple times.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If you are holding the middle of the rope and loop the end, the rope can tighten when pulled. If you hold the end first and then make a loop with the rest, you can let the loop go before it can tighten. I've done it several times. However, holding a rope that is folded is safer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

I will gladly continue to (allegedly) risk my hand and hold my lead in one large loop for showmanship. I think it is ridiculous anyone would suggest those of us that are showing should do otherwise.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I never said it was wrong, I only said that holding it in a loop is more likely for bad things to happen with your hand.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree that the figure eight is the safer way to hold the lead rope, especially when teaching people new to horses how to lead. I'm no expert on showmanship, but my guess is that coiling the rope a) just looks nicer and b) shows that you trust the horse, that he's well trained. An experienced horse-person should know to drop that coil in the event of a spook, and it would take more effort to grip the lead than to drop it. As a general rule though, I always fold/figure eight the lead rope.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I hold my showmanship leadchain slack in a large loop or two depending on how much slack i have. 

Why? Because I am rebel and I live life on the edge.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

In the coast guard they emphasize a lot on rope handling. If you guys think a measley little horse is bad, try towing a boat in storm in rough seas. Basically the rope is held in your finger tips so if something goes wrong, your hand isn't crushed between the line dragging a boat and the sampsons post. That's the way I hold lead ropes with horses. I've got enough strength and skill in those fingertips to hold most horses but I know at any time I have the ability to let go. There's more to horses than horses, as I like to say. Sometimes you have to incorporate other skills, and I wish a lot of horsemen knew half as much as they did about rope as they do about identifying brand name tack or bloodlines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

That thing in the video is crazy. Why the hell would anyone want to wear a suit and tie to run around with a horse in?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Nightside said:


> In the coast guard they emphasize a lot on rope handling. If you guys think a measley little horse is bad, try towing a boat in storm in rough seas. Basically the rope is held in your finger tips so if something goes wrong, your hand isn't crushed between the line dragging a boat and the sampsons post. That's the way I hold lead ropes with horses. I've got enough strength and skill in those fingertips to hold most horses but I know at any time I have the ability to let go. There's more to horses than horses, as I like to say. Sometimes you have to incorporate other skills, and I wish a lot of horsemen knew half as much as they did about rope as they do about identifying brand name tack or bloodlines.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My great-grandfather lost his thumb similarly, as a little boy. His dad was in a small fishing boat in a storm and the rope snapped, he grabbed hold of it to stop it floating away and held on for dear life. Took his thumb off (but probably saved his father's life).

I can't give a toss about show rules as I have no interest in showing - having led a lot of very nutty horses that were more than happy to rear, bolt and prance on the end of a lead I always hold it in the figure-eight shape. And I prefer to use a 20ft lead rather than an 8 or 12ft one, if the horse spins and tries to rear it just gives you more distance between you and their front hooves without having to let go.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Well if your horse is a complete jackass on the ground, more power to you and your figure eight.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> That thing in the video is crazy. Why the hell would anyone want to wear a suit and tie to run around with a horse in?


Bahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> Well if your horse is a complete jackass on the ground, more power to you and your figure eight.


My horse was a jackass on the ground til that problem was fixed, but it's more that I have worked with a lot of horses I didn't know from a bar of soap (plenty of them overfed WBs and stereotypically nutty TBs) and I wasn't willing to risk my hand  Especially as I am unable to work (and therefore earn money) unless both my hands are fully functioning. Better to be safe than sorry! I can understand it with show horses but really, unless you're in a situation where you have to (either for show practice or in a show) then you're best off doing a figure-eight.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Few messages have been removed because few users went a bit too personal in that thread. The thread is reopened for discussion now.

Please remember that Horseforum.com is meant for respectful, knowledgeable discussions. Disagreeing and creative critique aren't forbidden but the moderating Team will interfere in cases in which users have gone over and forgotten good netiquette. Sarcastic, personal fights aren't tolerated. Please respect your fellow users and keep the discussions good spirited. Thank you for cooperating.*


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I showed cattle pretty much for a living with my family in my younger days. I have numerous showmanship awards, and had my cattle taught to set up like a horse. I was taught to never, ever hold a rope in a loop. It was a great way to lose a finger and I know people who have lost fingers from cattle pulling and hands being in places they should not be. I carry that out today, no matter what show ring I am in. I do not care how broke, how bombproof the horse is, something sets it off, it is gone and you are going with it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to remind myself every time I pick up a rope not to wind it around my hand, figure of 8 all the way, but then I'm old now, and what young people call over cautious....


Want to know why?



Because rope burns HURT, I mean REALLY HURT, which is why I usually wear gloves when handling horses these days.

Black and broken toes HURT, I mean REALLY HURT, which is why I wear boots around horses.

I also wear a hard hat when doing lots of things, there are lots of safety precautions that take now that young people will laugh at, just as I laughed at the old people when I was young.

Just as you will be laughed at when you are fed up of getting bruised and battered by these unpredictable, ever changing gorgeous animals of ours, and start taking the safety precautions. That is if you are lucky, because there are the unlucky ones who have been buried, or are pushed around in their wheel chairs, or have their food cut up for them by others, because they forgot the ONE safety rule, and paid in a big way...

I don't care how switched off, broke, laid back your horse is, I don;t give a **** how magikal a bond you have, he weighs 5 times what you do, and it only takes one panic attack to make you toast.

Here endeth the safety announcement.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

To TaMMa89: Wait, is it sarcastic fights, are just sarcasm. 'Cuz I don't think I could live without sarcasm. haha! I grew up with it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

amberly said:


> To TaMMa89: Wait, is it sarcastic fights, are just sarcasm. 'Cuz I don't think I could live without sarcasm. haha! I grew up with it!


Or is it sarcastic personal fights, but impersonal one are OK :rofl::rofl:

Sorry JOKING honest


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

When breaking out a colt i usually get on the first time with just a rope halter and a good 8ft rope. I make a point to never ever ever hold it with a lope. Its either bunched up in my hand or slack is on the ground. For me its on the ground alot. I usually have my hands full trying to quickly cinch this horse before it freaks. I have seen many times people holding loops then they get their hands full and where does the loop go? On their arm..and horse freaks, pulls, and the rope pulls tight. Bad bad situation.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sometimes it looks like the trainer has the rope wrapped around their arm , but actually it's draped over the forearm andhanging down tot he ground. if the horse moves a little, by bending the elbow, the person can "pinch" the rope and hold it lightly, or, they can wrap the hand around and catch the rope before the horse pullss away. If the hrose pulls really hard, they just let the rope slide off.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My biggest problem with the "well, I hold mine in loops but if the horse freaks, I have time to open my hand and drop them" reasoning is that things happen in an instant. Maybe something happens at the exact instant that you let your mind wander. It only takes a split second for those nice big loops to turn into a hard dally around your hand and then you're just stuck...and with a lot more than just a simple rope burn for your trouble.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

smrobs said:


> My biggest problem with the "well, I hold mine in loops but if the horse freaks, I have time to open my hand and drop them" reasoning is that things happen in an instant. Maybe something happens at the exact instant that you let your mind wander. It only takes a split second for those nice big loops to turn into a hard dally around your hand and then you're just stuck...and with a lot more than just a simple rope burn for your trouble.


I was taught to hold it in loops so I can open my fingers and let it slip through but I don't like. I hold the rope si it can't wrap around me anywhere.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I hold my slack in a figure 8. Always have, even for showmanship. I understand that the large loop might by more in style these days and look better to some though. I saw a woman break all 4 fingers in her hand that way though. She was fixing the slack in her lunge line (horse was standing, she hadn't started lunging yet) and he spooked and took off. Now, with as much rope as she had, she SHOULD'VE been able to drop her loop (or loops I should say,) but she didn't and ended up hauling her horse with her to the ER that day. Off topic, but I also know a girl who left her lunge line slack on the ground while lunging. The slack got wrapped around her leg a few times, horse took off and drug her through the pasture and through a barbed wire fence. That was ugly!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

ouch! ya, even if my life depended on it - I would never hold it in a loop. unless there is so much of it it's impossible - but even then I would stop to think.


----------



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

Zip interest in showing but after walking 5000 km on all sort of roads with my mare on a leadrope I find the best thing for me is to hold the rope (a rather thick, 4 m long rope) about 1 - 1.20 m from the halter and coil the rest neatly two or three times, so I hold either 3 or 4 thikness-es (?) of rope. It' comfy on my hand, comfy on the horse mouth, give the horse head some freedom, but allows enough control (mostly my horse walks quietly with her nose behing my elbow). And the loop is wide enough that you have some reaction time if something happens before you have to let go, or get your hand squished. I like the coil to be neat and hang slack and easy, not twisted about. And at this length, if things get twitchy I can quickly switch hands and grab the rope closer to the halter with my good hand.


----------

